# Cooking gloves



## Mijo54 (Aug 19, 2019)

What's best for handling before and after in the smoker


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 19, 2019)

It's really a personal preference. I have some silicone "mittens" with a removable (and washable) cotton liner that I like. I can just throw the silicon part in the dishwasher. I also have some very think cooking "gloves" that I use and toss in the laundry after every use. I know some people that use welder's gloves. 

You may have to try a few different types and brands before you find one that you like. But when you do, buy a few pair.


----------



## Mijo54 (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks I just checked it out


----------



## Wasi (Aug 19, 2019)

When I am working I have 2 different types of gloves.  One for handing the fire, charcoal and logs.

The other pair is for handling the meats and food.


----------



## krj (Aug 19, 2019)

I use a combination of different handling methods. For prep I use nitrile gloves, makes cleanup a breeze and I'm not stopping to rewash if I have to do something else real quick.

For handling charcoal, hot grates/racks, hot pans, or wrapped meats I have a pair of welding gloves.

For moving meats during cooking I use my pig flipper, the buttula, or a pair of tongs.

For post cook hot handling I just started using the white cotton knit gloves with a nitrile glove over it. This works great for maintaining dexterity while not burning the ever living crap out of my hands.


----------



## BoilerBBQ (Aug 19, 2019)

I use some very similar to the blue ones Wasi posted.  The silicone is easy to rinse off and the liner makes them more heat resistant and slightly more comfortable.  Dexterity is not great in them though.


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a pair of the black gloves Wasi posted.  They work great for turning big meat cuts, moving hot racks, removing meat when it is done, or shredding pork.

Well worth the money.

I use the nitrile or vinyl gloves for trim and prep.

I have cotton glove liners that I use with the nitrile gloves for moving and arranging hot food onto serving plates.

I have found that a 90 degree channel lock works best for dumping a hot ash pan.


----------



## siege (Aug 19, 2019)

I usually use black " chemical gloves " . They have a thin cotton lining, and are lightly textured. They come up a few inches above the wrist, and they are not too bulky. There is enough insulation to comfortably handle a 200 degree chunk of meat.
When they get sticky or greasy while working in them, I just grab some antibacterial dish  soap and wash up while wearing them just like washing bare hands and rinse well. Wash up the same way at the end of the cook, and slip them over the top of a tall bottle to air dry standing up.
 My grand kids call them my Mad Scientist gloves. Igor, bring the cleaver, Bwahahaaa !


----------

